# Hub City BBQ Cookoff



## lawdog (Sep 3, 2008)

O.K. folks, gonna try my hand at my second comp. This is a non sanctioned cookoff, just come home with braggin rights and a trophy.Here is a link to the comp.  http://www.lubbockchamber.com/giant_side_bbq.htm
My wife is the GM for a local hotel and her business is covering the entry fee and enough meat to feed up to 100 ppl. It will be the same team as the Buffalo cookoff (Lawdog BBQ) and we are sure hoping to take 1st or 2nd in either brisket or bb ribs, or both. 
We will start on the evening of the 24th with a big feed on the evening of the 25th. My plans as head cook are brisket (of course), BB ribs with a sweet/hot bite to them, and Pulled pork with soflaquers finishing sauce,(sammies for the public on CWB (cheap white buns)
Of course we will be producing the cook night gambit of goodies, fatties, beans, ect... for all around our shack to share.
After awards are presented, from what I understand the winning booths get flooded for their Q. (up to 100 ppl) but we will plan for far more.
We will be cooking on the DPP 70. 
Stand by for pics and updates towards the end of the month.


----------

